
Why Aren’t We Talking About LinkedIn? - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/08/style/linkedin-social-media.html
======
konschubert
LinkedIn is to Facebook what the office is to the pub.

Nobody goes on LinkedIn there because they enjoy reading the posts there.

People go there to connect professionally and to build their online resume.

Obviously they end up being more civil.

